# Arrow question



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

Setting up my Field bow...going to use it for both Field and 900/600 Rounds as well...question; micro diameter arrow or regular GT carbon arrow? both would be spined for the bow...just trying to figure out which would be worth the time and effort to tune...are there any advantages to one over the other?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

VAP would be where I'd go if you have much wind locally. They tend to spine a little stiffer than marked but there are some really good heavy points available from TopHat for them.

-Grant


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

Easton acg, ace, x10 pro from cheapest to most expensive. Also Carbon one or 3d light speed 

Black eagle has the x impact, 
Gold tip has the kinetic arrows


----------



## BowFan33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Micro diameter. Check the classifieds as there are typically good options there. Saw some Carbon Express Nano XR's in there the other day that were priced pretty good. VAPs are a good option as well.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

The Black Eagle X Impact is an arrow that has great specs for Field and 900 Rounds and are priced right.


----------



## Johnny77 (Feb 12, 2015)

This is extremely decent and good post.....You shook posting it....Thanks a ton for posting it.....!!!:mg:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I would suggest going with a single size arrows if you have one bow only, and want to shoot both the Field and the FITA. You don't know yet where you gonna travel, maybe no wind at your location but most likely will get some at your far away travels....go with nano's or x-10's, 120 grain points and if the budget can afford go with toolsteel points to fix the highest possible FOC, about 2" vanes flexfletxh or AAE Max plastifletch for best steering...Do a good homework and spine tune them to the bow perfectly the payoff is a great feeling.


----------

